# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  рассказик "Разрыв"

## prodemo

вот нашла у себя в тетради... это было написано, когда лежала в психушке...

разрыв (ноябрь, 2007)

    она стояла на крыше двадцатиэтажки. страшно и тяжело. она смотрела вниз и думала, что больше не боится высоты. она вспоминала его злые глаза и грубые руки. он насиловал ее долго и жестоко, не обращая внимания на ее умоляющие крики. они находились одни в одноэтажном домике, и никто не слышал ее криков. наконец, он остановился, застегнул ширинку и ушел, оставив ее в луже крови.

    выйдя из оцепенения, она оделась и покинула этот проклятый дом и долго шла, пока не наткнулась на строящуюся высотку. мысль мгновенно пробежала в ее голове: «туда!» пока она бессильно поднималась на последний этаж, прошло полчаса.

    она стояла на крыше двадцатиэтажки. тяжело и досадно. прошло минут десять, прежде чем она сделала роковой шаг вниз. разрыв расстояния между небом и землей уменьшался с каждым метром. тело грузно шмякнулось об бетонную стену. она умерла, забыв о боли и позоре…

----------


## serega

хороший рассказ...и тема до боли жизненая...

----------


## prodemo

serega, со мной тоже такая фигня случилась, но я тогда про су и не думала... а если бы сейчас такое, то сразу пошла бы убиваться...

спасибо, что понравилось)

----------


## strange_man

кошмар, и как люди доходят до такого животного состояния   :Mad:

----------


## Black Angel

Жестко...но зацепило

----------

